# Trouble Posting / Recent Spam



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Group

Just wanted to let you know that I had to make a change to the way forum permissions work this morning, in order to fend of some spammers who have been dropping by the boards.

I made it so that in order to post, one must first verify one's email address. Most forums are that way from the start, but I had ben putting it off so that it would be easier for people to get started posting.

I tried to go through all of the registered users awaiting email confirmation, but there were a lot. I think I confirmed most who had posted a few times, but I know I missed a few.

If you didn't confirm your email address or if you're having trouble doing it for some reason, email me at [email protected], and I will confirm you.

Thanks for visiting Talk About Marriage!

Chris Hartwell


----------

